# Check this xiphos out!



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2009)

This is the guitarist of All That remains, with a very nice Ibanez Xiphos I haven't seen before! Presuming its a LACS, or a heavily modded XPT300FX which I doubt though.


----------



## windu (Aug 19, 2009)

ahh sick! gold hardware! goes great with the wood!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2009)

Doesn't it just 

More xiphosy goodness for you from the same photographer, this time with a certain Necrophagist frontman with his new axe


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 19, 2009)

Both Great photos!!!!! Here is a video of Oli, playing his Xiphos.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh9iORaYYns


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 19, 2009)

God this thread makes me miss my Xiphos...

more Xiphos ok?


----------



## Guitar Nymph (Aug 19, 2009)

I kind of miss mine too :/
The gold hardware is a nice touch


----------



## xschuldinerx (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea sorry no pics of his Xiphos. lol. im the one with the charvel. i thought it would be fun to make you guys jealous... Yup Oli at our band practice!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 19, 2009)

back to de thread, it`s a lacs, no doubt.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw him playing that guitar live, it looked beautiful. If only he didnt butcher every solo while playing it (sorry guys, but he did).


----------



## vontetzianos (Aug 20, 2009)

Me like.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 20, 2009)

ooh, did muhammed get his baritone 7 string he was yearning for? nice


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 20, 2009)

OP, Why would a guy with access to endorsement deals and so on and so forth modify an entry level basswood bolt on xiphos into a neck through mahogany guitar? 

Obviously a Los Angeles Custom - Looks cool none the less.

Not an All That Remains fan at all but he has nice taste in guitars.


----------



## dewy (Aug 21, 2009)

Shit, I saw him use that at Warped Tour 08...it was really fucking badass. Forgot all about it.


----------



## powergroover (Aug 21, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Doesn't it just
> 
> More xiphosy goodness for you from the same photographer, this time with a certain Necrophagist frontman with his new axe



is that the new 27 frets 27" scale LACS ????


----------



## noob_pwn (Aug 21, 2009)

i saw him playing that LACS xiphos at the soundwave festival last january.
it is one hell of a guitar


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 21, 2009)

powergroover said:


> is that the new 27 frets 27" scale LACS ????



No, that one has a single coil, no EMGs, and a 25.5in scale. I think that's the one he broke.


----------



## Echelon-IV (Aug 22, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> This is the guitarist of All That remains, with a very nice Ibanez Xiphos I haven't seen before! Presuming its a LACS, or a heavily modded XPT300FX which I doubt though.



Wow, that's just fuckin' badass!  what a great combination of wood and gold hw!


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's his all black LACS Xiphos (or a modded one, idk)









 I love All That Remains and Oli Herbert.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> OP, Why would a guy with access to endorsement deals and so on and so forth modify an entry level basswood bolt on xiphos into a neck through mahogany guitar?
> 
> Obviously a Los Angeles Custom - Looks cool none the less.
> 
> Not an All That Remains fan at all but he has nice taste in guitars.



 I'm not a fan of All That Remains, wasn't aware that he had an all access endorsement. And I did say that I doubted this was the case.


Has anyone got some pics of Muhammed's new xiphos? I can't find any on here.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 22, 2009)

Customisbetter said:


> God this thread makes me miss my Xiphos...



I just sold mine!



Asgard222 said:


> I love All That Remains and Oli Herbert.





Jesus the full speed solo over the backing track at the end was just a total slop fest


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Aug 23, 2009)

did you guys notice the fret markers of the guitar in the video?i think i like it...


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 23, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> OP, Why would a guy with access to endorsement deals and so on and so forth modify an entry level basswood bolt on xiphos into a neck through mahogany guitar?
> 
> Obviously a Los Angeles Custom - Looks cool none the less.
> 
> Not an All That Remains fan at all but he has nice taste in guitars.



Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: XPT700FX

Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Neck Type: Wizard II *thru-neck* Body: *Mahogany* body Frets: Jumbo frets Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood Inlay: Reversed Sharktooth inlay Bridge: Gibraltar Custom bridge NeckPU: DiMarzio® D Activator BridgePU: DiMarzio® D Activator HW Color: CK Finishes: RUF

So, its very possible it could just be modded. And from what I recall, as far as the levels of endorsement go, low-level endorsees can get 'modified-by-LACS' (as was the case with several early Dino's and the Suicide Silence guys) before they can get a true "crafted by LACS"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: XPT700FX
> 
> Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Neck Type: Wizard II *thru-neck* Body: *Mahogany* body Frets: Jumbo frets Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood Inlay: Reversed Sharktooth inlay Bridge: Gibraltar Custom bridge NeckPU: DiMarzio® D Activator BridgePU:  DiMarzio® D Activator HW Color: CK Finishes: RUF
> 
> So, its very possible it could just be modded. And from what I recall, as far as the levels of endorsement go, low-level endorsees can get 'modified-by-LACS' (as was the case with several early Dino's and the Suicide Silence guys) before they can get a true "crafted by LACS"



It's a genuine LACS, FAR too many differences to be an off the shelf XPT700FX with mods. I mean different bridge, controls, color, fretboard, etc. It would be more work to strip a production then to just build from the ground up. Not to mention there is no sign of where they covered up the tone knob.


----------



## HammerAndSickle (Aug 23, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's a genuine LACS, FAR too many differences to be an off the shelf XPT700FX with mods. I mean different bridge, controls, color, fretboard, etc. It would be more work to strip a production then to just build from the ground up. Not to mention there is no sign of where they covered up the tone knob.



That is true, I didnt notice the different bridge on this one or the tone knob thing. I'm just saying that the guy who stripped and oiled his Xiphos had it end up looking very similar to this. So, who knows?

There was an explanation a while back on jemsite about the levels of endorsement. And if you're signed with Ibanez you're in a "hierarchy" of sorts. At the top you have Vai, Satriani, Gilbert, etc who can get the LACS to make them anything they imagine. Then there's Dave Weiner, etc. who can get a wide range of models and colors/modifications, but they're not gonna make him a new body shape like Gilbert or a triple-neck like Vai. Then there are most of the signed players who get a selection of models from the LACS, I'd imagine Chris Broderick, T-Mac, etc are here. Below that you can really only request small modifications from stock models.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 23, 2009)

lol...converting an angled neck guitar to a straight necked guitar would be quite interesting


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 23, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> lol...converting an angled neck guitar to a straight necked guitar would be quite interesting



 lets not imagine it.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 23, 2009)

HammerAndSickle said:


> That is true, I didnt notice the different bridge on this one or the tone knob thing. I'm just saying that the guy who stripped and oiled his Xiphos had it end up looking very similar to this. So, who knows?
> 
> There was an explanation a while back on jemsite about the levels of endorsement. And if you're signed with Ibanez you're in a "hierarchy" of sorts. At the top you have Vai, Satriani, Gilbert, etc who can get the LACS to make them anything they imagine. Then there's Dave Weiner, etc. who can get a wide range of models and colors/modifications, but they're not gonna make him a new body shape like Gilbert or a triple-neck like Vai. Then there are most of the signed players who get a selection of models from the LACS, I'd imagine Chris Broderick, T-Mac, etc are here. Below that you can really only request small modifications from stock models.


That is really messed up in some ways.


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 24, 2009)

It is a LACS.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 24, 2009)

ihave27frets said:


> It is a LACS.


Hey there Pete.How's the new album goin'?


----------



## Jogeta (Aug 24, 2009)

its pretty nice... but if you have access to the LACS then surely you'd go all out and get a PERFECT custom guitar?

look on the second picture on the OP - he totally needs the pot moving out of the way
and
aren't the 2008 bevels supposed to be pretty uncomfortable?

PJs 27 fretter is much better imo! The Absence for the win!
still haven't recieved my tshirt though haha!


----------



## ihave27frets (Aug 24, 2009)

setsuna7 said:


> Hey there Pete.How's the new album goin'?



Its goin good, should be wrappin it up soon! 



Jogeta said:


> its pretty nice... but if you have access to the LACS then surely you'd go all out and get a PERFECT custom guitar?
> 
> look on the second picture on the OP - he totally needs the pot moving out of the way
> and
> ...



I agree, its a waste of a custom if you ask me. But what do I know, I like silly lookin geetars.

And PM sent.


----------



## xiphoscesar (Sep 28, 2009)

MaKo´s Tethan;1632191 said:


> did you guys notice the fret markers of the guitar in the video?i think i like it...


 

oh theyput those on every artist's guitar who does a rock house dvd



xschuldinerx said:


> Yea sorry no pics of his Xiphos. lol. im the one with the charvel. i thought it would be fun to make you guys jealous... Yup Oli at our band practice!!


 
how did u get him too...
hows he there with yall?
does he live near u?


----------



## 8Fingers (Sep 28, 2009)

hmmmm I hate brown color.
You know brown is the color of turds LOL
I want a 7 totally white xyphos with white pups and knobs,ebony fingerboard with white binding,golden hardware and white EYES inlays.
AWESOME !


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 29, 2009)

CrushingAnvil said:


> OP, Why would a guy with access to endorsement deals and so on and so forth modify an entry level basswood bolt on xiphos into a neck through mahogany guitar? .


 
Damn you beat me to it.



HammerAndSickle said:


> Ibanez :: Electric Guitars :: XPT700FX
> 
> Neck Material: 5pc Maple/ Walnut Neck Type: Wizard II *thru-neck* Body: *Mahogany* body Frets: Jumbo frets Fingerboard: Bound Rosewood Inlay: Reversed Sharktooth inlay Bridge: Gibraltar Custom bridge NeckPU: DiMarzio® D Activator&#8482; BridgePU: DiMarzio® D Activator&#8482; HW Color: CK Finishes: RUF
> 
> So, its very possible it could just be modded. And from what I recall, as far as the levels of endorsement go, low-level endorsees can get 'modified-by-LACS' (as was the case with several early Dino's and the Suicide Silence guys) before they can get a true "crafted by LACS"


 
Still a different bridge from the gibraltar, there would be the string thru holes if it was modded. Oh and this doesn't have a five piece neck.


----------

